# WRUW March 2019 / ЧВСН Март 2019 г.



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

I hope that I got the heading of the thread right :think:

Today my Shturmanskie (Sturmanskie) with a 31659 movement which I had to re-case after the service. I still own the original housing, but the back-lid is dented after the plastic press-die shattered . The new case is however original Poljot and it is much easier to open.
People interested in the service I did and the original housing problems I encountered can read this thread: https://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/6189-poljot-31659-chronograph-service/?tab=comments#comment-62446
Also this case wears very comfortable


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Sekonda to start Spring


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

My 090/150 to start off March.



Steve.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Start the month with a Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Old Skool Raketa Amphibia


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

sry double post


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Just arrived!








Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Komandirskie


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

Komandirskie k-34 with Vostok 2426 32j automatic movement. Made in 2018 according to papers.
I love this watch.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Avidfan (Jun 28, 2016)

Komandirskie 929511 from the 1990's


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

elsoldemayo said:


> Sekonda to start Spring
> 
> View attachment 13936143


A classic beauty. Congrats!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada. Starting out this month with my Scuba Dude and freezing artic weather this weekend


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, we are starting this month with some real beauties. Cheers to all from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Exploring the south west of Western Australia with my girlfriend


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

100.



Steve.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

My compressor is in Christopol for service so this today









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Za mír, za vlast , za socialismus !!









Today celebrating ČSSR & CCCP glorious eternal friendship


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

If only it were 3mm larger.....perfection...but I still love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

zagato1750 said:


> If only it were 3mm larger.....perfection...but I still love it!


Did you try a thickly padded, yet dressier strap?


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Good tip! I’ll try!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

not Russian but 3133 ticking inside so I think it still counts


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Za mír, za vlast , za socialismus !!
> 
> View attachment 13939729
> 
> ...


That's a gorgeous watch (and photo)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sure makes an 18mm look small.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

pump 19 said:


> Sure makes an 18mm look small.


Rios 1931 "Nature": 25mm at widest, whatever the lug size (18,20,22).

Buffalo leather, so quite soft for an "aviator" style strap.


----------



## coralito (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

PanKorop said:


> Rios 1931 "Nature": 25mm at widest, whatever the lug size (18,20,22).


Good suggestion.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

150, this morning.



Steve.


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

When I started with Vostok watches I did some modding too. For some reason this dial keeps attracting me. To me it's so Russian and the quality, design, colors etc of this dial are just fantastic. Perhaps the watch is not the original combination but a near mint dial, a 420 Amphibian case, Favinov Superlumia hands, Komandirskie bezel, powered by a 2416b and complimented by a red/black strap ..... I just love it :-!


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Raketa 24Hr


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Amphibia 320234


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

vintorez said:


> View attachment 13939053


Great look!! I read you got the bezel from Favinov&#8230; where did the strap come from??


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

;-)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....










Billy super duper


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

K-34 project from the HDR forum. Nice to have a non-Amphibian to wear on occasion.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fergfour said:


> K-34 project from the HDR forum. Nice to have a non-Amphibian to wear on occasion.
> 
> View attachment 13942845
> View attachment 13942849
> View attachment 13942851


Nice one mate.
Took a while to tell there was lume, yet you've captured your staight away. Etched back too, well done mate, cheers


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

arktika1148 said:


> Nice one mate.
> Took a while to tell there was lume, yet you've captured your staight away. Etched back too, well done mate, cheers


Thanks! I was looking at the "retro" models on Meranom for some time and happened to come across this one by chance. I figured if I'm going to try this style why not go for a limited version. Like many Vostok's, the lume isn't anything to get excited about, especially on the numbers. The hands are good though.


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

This:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Field watch for me today...


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

A spring bar on this one once gave way walking to - not kidding - a Russian bar in New York City. It survived, but since then it doesn't come out much.


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Raketa for birthday drinks tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Something a little bit different for Sunday
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## stevoe (Apr 30, 2014)

Today high gloss...
















Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Komandirskie next to my 10.5 (!) year old 🐔🐔🐔


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

150.



Steve.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

Amphibia time!









Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## crimper2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

38mm Petrol dial Strela.


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

2234 today...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Starting the week with Warrior mind set !









#48 of the most beautiful 60 Vostok Ratnik ever produced, is currently operating undercover in Great-Britain 









NB : once again, a big thanks to the WUS team that put that project to bed !!


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

willjackson said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Vostok "Weirwood" dial......like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunrise on my 3133 at the office:


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

710



Steve.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

1967 today.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

stevoe said:


> Today high gloss...
> 
> View attachment 13944359
> 
> ...


A real beauty!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The Electronikas have arrived finally!









Testing the 55.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> Sunrise on my 3133 at the office:


Nice pic (and watch)!


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Some of them...

Baikonur.









Amphibia 120647 mod.

















RRO.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Some of them...
> 
> Baikonur.
> 
> ...


You're wearing ALL these watches in just one day?


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Testing it out on NATO.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> You're wearing ALL these watches in just one day?


Well, it is "WRUW in March", not "WRUW today", he's being efficient and getting them all in for the month


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> You're wearing ALL these watches in just one day?


Ahaha! Nope! Through the month... but I'm busy and forgot to post them...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Well, it is "WRUW in March", not "WRUW today", he's being efficient and getting them all in for the month


Exactly!!!|>


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> You're wearing ALL these watches in just one day?


Old Soviet tradition


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Newly purchased....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> The Electronikas have arrived finally!



View attachment 13948865


What is this one cuthbert?
Is it modern or an older model?


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

vintorez said:


> Old Soviet tradition
> 
> View attachment 13948339


Ahaha!


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

vintorez said:


> Old Soviet tradition
> 
> View attachment 13948339


Ahaha!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today while wearing a vintage CCCP Amphibia









a modern Russian version that I had purchased arrived


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

710 new and old today...


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## medved001 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

420



Steve.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Zim from 80'


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Zim from 80s'

View attachment 13951217


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

A few years back Favinov started, next to re-luming hands, re-luming dials with Superluminova. First with the hour-markers. Perhaps this was a trial-dial as I got it for $10 and it has a date-window b-). Together with Superluminova paddle hands and one can nearly read the newspaper during the night :-d

All packaged in a 120 case, a 2414 movement, Meranom SS bezel and complimented with an own made vegetable tanned leather Nato strap, which has obtained a nice patina through the years .......

So for today a modern modded Amphibia


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, first post to Russian watches, Vostok Neptune with rubber band.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

evritis said:


> Hi everyone, first post to Russian watches, Vostok Neptune with rubber band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Συγχαρητήρια

Very nice, and welcome!!!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Baikal + Barton


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

My new freshly received Vostok Amphibian...


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

-k


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

710


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Laika is free from her crate and enjoying the break in the rain. Cheers comrades!










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Komandirskie from 70s


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

710.



Steve.


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Today (with a slight rain) I felt like the same "theme" as yesterday. This time the less beloved Neptune model, but I like it a lot and it's the only one I own. There are other Neptune models I wouldn't mind, but this one is special as it was sent / given to me as a none-runner ...... not every day that you get a brand new, none-running Neptune "thrown" in your lap. Adapted Chinese solid metal SS strap and the whole combination wears very comfortable.
Every watch has so its own story to tell


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

One of the watch I am looking for, but it is so hard to find in good condition .
Yours is, IMO, a rather splendid specimen !!



capannelle said:


> Komandirskie from 70s
> 
> View attachment 13954381


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Aguas de Março...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

kinaed said:


> View attachment 13953489
> 
> 
> -k


Never saw such a 24 h!!!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Sturmanskie today









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

RedFroggy said:


> One of the watch I am looking for, but it is so hard to find in good condition .
> Yours is, IMO, a rather splendid specimen !!


You are right! it's an uncommon watch and it's hard to find in good condition. This dial (ref: 431) has been combined with two different cases: the 791 case (as in my watch) and the 781 square case


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info !
It's weird. The red dials usually are in ok condition, same with the "gold" cases, but white metal cases paired with blue or black dial and the original seconds hand are far from common ...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

54.


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Inspired this morning by comrade Scoucers beautiful Poljot, I decided for my other 3133 Shturmanskie. This one is still under "repair". A common problem with these Poljots chronographs is the "weakness" of the hands. If they haven't been serviced since they left factory, like this NOS, the hands get "stuck" on the pivots. There is a great risk that when pulling them, the "arrow" strips off the pipe-bushing. On my previously shown Shturmanskie this happened to the small red chronograph minute-indicator. In this case it was the big red chronograph seconds hand which stripped off its pipe-bushing. Not being able to repair it yet, I had to temporary replace the hand with an aftermarket hand.
However now there is some hope ..... recently I managed to repair an "irreplaceable" minute-hand of a 1890-1900 heirloom pocket watch and I may try this technique on the original chronograph second hand. (https://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/10779-pocket-watch-hand-repair/)
If succeeded, the next trick is to find the right color red, as undoubtedly the original paint will discolor due to the heat.
Funny enough, my biggest "fear" in servicing a 3133 is not the chronograph movement, but whether the chronograph hands come off in one piece :roll:


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Flieger Friday. :-d



Steve.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

No lcd today.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Faded Scubadude

View attachment 13957681


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Friday morning blues...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Komandirskie K-34 GMT


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

Komanderskie with a few scars. Still, one of my more accurate Vostoks.


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Inspired by WillJacksons Komandirskie, I like his dial & color / patina a lot, today my 3AKA3 CCCP with crown @ 2-o-clock. Model 331493 in 1992 catalogue, but that one has a much nicer bezel and the original hands ...... Oh, well ...... I'm not that far off, perhaps one day I'll find the correct ingredients ;-)
It wears very light and comfortable


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

No Russian today...instead my neglected G-Shock.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

120 in green mode.



Steve.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

53.









I have ordered more Poljot bracelets from Technochas as these watches don't look good on straps (their quality is lousy BTW, I think they are Komandirskie ones). Anybody know where to find good sizeable bracelets for basic digitals?


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Bracelet is surprisingly lightweight. Looks good with this 'dirskie.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Banana


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Double post


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

View attachment 13961191

Slava Twin barrel on a perlon. If there's a more comfortable setup I have not found it. Too bad they're not even a little bit waterproof.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

150 SE with new bezel, and yes I dented the insert...


----------



## Banzai (Jan 7, 2019)

not today but was wearing it

























(not quite so) Final Edition!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Reissue today. I really like this watch! It's slightly different than the original 1967 Reissue though. The bezel is meatier and my new one winds much better than the old one (not sure if it's just mine or if all the original versions were difficult to wind). The new crystal is also much nicer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Za mír, za vlast , za socialismus !!
> 
> View attachment 13939729
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

PanKorop said:


> Did you try a thickly padded, yet dressier strap?


Beautiful! Pure class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Something else today, more Sunday "summery"; Olympic games Barcelona 1992 ......Still untouched, Amphibian, 2409 movement in a 020 case.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Have a great Sunday all, 420 today.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

090/150 on this Sunday morning.



Steve.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

MotoGP 2019 first race tonight!


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Early 70's Poljot


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

Komandirskie on a casual Sunday.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Vintage Zim today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

No winter sunlight in Spain...


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

Enjoying my newly acquired grail....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Abuyan said:


> Enjoying my newly acquired grail....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulation ... Splendid !!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My first...
I've already ordered a second! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

Abuyan said:


> Enjoying my newly acquired grail....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.....well done


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

Double post


----------



## mwagnon (Mar 10, 2019)

Which model is this? I really like it! Thanks!


----------



## mwagnon (Mar 10, 2019)

BRUICHLADICH said:


> No winter sunlight in Spain...
> 
> View attachment 13964957


Oops, hit the wrong button. Which model is this? Thanks!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

A 17 jewel 2409A-powered Vostok 923725 commemorating the 1980 Moscow Olympics today 









It is also the first watch that I had received directly from its Russian-based seller, instead of waiting for (at least) 2 weeks for it to come by post:-d

Shahrin b-)

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

arktika1148 said:


> ...


Yum... dill!


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

100, on this bright, cold, morning.



Steve.


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Today one of my most favored subs


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

RADIO ROOM Today.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Palmettoman said:


> My first...
> I've already ordered a second!
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! And you know you won't stop there... lol!


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

mwagnon said:


> Oops, hit the wrong button. Which model is this? Thanks!


Thanks.

It's an Amphibian 120812









...properly modified.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

evritis said:


> RADIO ROOM Today.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


The name is Bond, Джэймс Бонд. Sending his daily encrypted radio messages to MI-6.

Набрано на моем планшете с приложением Стукнитрёп. YoUrss - M.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

54.


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

Enjoying sunny Copenhagen today







with this old boy back from service in Moscow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 13966183


Love that green shark....great combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My Poljot 3133 'Railways' watch CA 1987 today...









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

002 by DandD, sur Flickr


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Unique dial, gold plating worn completely off, but the Poljot heart beats on...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Abuyan said:


> Enjoying sunny Copenhagen today


Then we are only 80km apart


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

EndeavourDK said:


> Then we are only 80km apart


Geek territory!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

ale9191 said:


>


Is the AR also blue on the blue model?


----------



## bpmurray (Mar 15, 2017)

Abuyan said:


> Enjoying my newly acquired grail....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!! Yours deserves its own post. In my opinion, one of the top two or three designs ever to come out of the USSR.

If you don't mind my asking, what is the serial number?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Classica


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

Sturmanskie 3133 on a new Zulu strap.....


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

Sturmanskie 3133 on a new Zulu strap.....

View attachment 13967421


View attachment 13967425


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

bpmurray said:


> Beautiful!! Yours deserves its own post. In my opinion, one of the top two or three designs ever to come out of the USSR.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what is the serial number?


Thanks for the kind words - needless to say I agree with you on the design. As for the serial no I've apparently lost the photo but it's in the 14-thousands, which should be correct for a 1st gen Strela.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

View attachment 13967631


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

zagato1750 said:


> Love that green shark....great combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

I started collecting the Vostok Submarine series, preferably Soviet or from the transition period. This one is a departure from that and the only new (and untouched ... so far :-d ) watch I own. Initially I wasn't quite sure about it, but now with the pretty perfect matching so called "James Bond" strap, it became to me a presentable watch


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

710, Acid Dipped.



Steve.


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

Got a head START with this old fella today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Slava Chromehenge again. Weapons grade chrome.








(old photo as usual)


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

24Hr Sturmanskie


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Chascomm said:


> Slava Chromehenge again. Weapons grade chrome.


Chrome IS a w.m.d.!

Thinking some worry about some milligrams of radium, while you're da real man, heavy metal badass!


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

Amphiderskie...


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

pump 19 said:


> Amphiderskie...


That's the dial (assume it's black?) I've been searching for for quite some time ...... and the blue one as well. Nice :-!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The last of my 'tronikas, the 52:









I finally decided to wear it.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot alarm basilica. 2612 movement - old soviet smart watch techology)


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Cold, early, post daylight savings time morning


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

cuthbert said:


> The last of my 'tronikas, the 52:
> 
> View attachment 13969193
> 
> ...


fantastic...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

stevarad said:


> fantastic...


To be honest it's the one I like least as the dial is not an original Soviet design but an Integral from early 2000s and a little too "gaudy" I would say. They will make the original 52 dials soon however.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

but that retro look, and beautiful combination of blue and yellow color on that "bring me back 80's" case...love it.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Morning









Afternoon


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

stevarad said:


> but that retro look, and beautiful combination of blue and yellow color on that "bring me back 80's" case...love it.


AFAIK the most common E-52 dial from the 80s was this one:










Technochas in their blog mentioned they are going to reissue these Soviet dials for the E-52 soon:

http://www.technochas.ru/blog/2019/02/08/новые-рисунки-стекол-для-электроники-52/

However they are not available now as I bought all the other three Electronikas I took the opportunity to buy the 52 too, even with a recent Belorussian dial.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Old Ministry case : Soviet Powa !!

















Takes quite a lot of space on my "slender n' delicate" wrist


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Just delivered... Couldn't help trying it!

View attachment 13970591


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Just delivered... Couldn't help trying it!
> 
> View attachment 13970591


It's about time!


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> It's about time!


:roll: :-!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

What's your opinion on the Baikal so far? Worth the wait?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Already posted this one today, but here is a much cooler shot...


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Another beautiful alarm...Poljot international, emperors of Russia, Nikaolai II.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Slava automatic


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

cuthbert said:


> AFAIK the most common E-52 dial from the 80s was this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does they offer international shipping? How to make order from tehnochas.ru? I saw this on their page:

Delivery

Pickup Boxberry in one of more than 100 cities in Russia, incl. in Moscow and St. Petersburg - the price depends on the city of delivery. Unless otherwise specified in the note, parcels are sent "without opening".
Courier delivery in Moscow - 390 rubles.
Courier delivery in St. Petersburg - 430 rubles.
Russian Post cash on delivery (with payment upon receipt) - 400 rubles.
_*Other delivery methods are discussed ...*_


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

stevarad said:


> How to make order from tehnochas.ru?
> _*Other delivery methods are discussed ...*_
> [/LIST]


Send an email or PM to Surok55 who is a member here.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Chascomm said:


> Send an email or PM to Surok55 who is a member here.


thanks.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Today I start with the first of three CCCP subs which were all in a pretty poor shape when I bought them :-(
They all needed TLC


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

[strike]Slava[/strike] Vostok Amphibia


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

stevarad said:


> Does they offer international shipping? How to make order from tehnochas.ru? I saw this on their page:
> 
> Delivery
> 
> ...


Here you can find all the answers you need:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415-16.html

This is a what are you wearing, all specific questions about Technochas and Electronikas are better to be kept in the dedicated thread IMO.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> What's your opinion on the Baikal so far? Worth the wait?


It definitely is worth it! I have to change the strap (can't abide metal bracelets...), but apparently it wears comfortably (I mean, two minutes...)
.
An amazing thing... I used to prefer the blue bezel over the aluminium one... Now I'm not that sure, now I've got them on the flesh...

More to come. Watch this space...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

BRUICHLADICH said:


> It definitely is worth it! I have to change the strap (can't abide metal bracelets...), but apparently it wears comfortably (I mean, two minutes...)
> .
> An amazing thing... I used to prefer the blue bezel over the aluminium one... Now I'm not that sure, now I've got them on the flesh...
> 
> More to come. Watch this space...


IMO the dark blue bezel is not a great match with the blue on the dial. I want to find another Vostok home for the blue bezel though, just need the right dial.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 13972541


That's a beauty...


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

Russian today? Sure. Amphibia 710SE


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 13972945


Simple and elegant.


----------



## Banzai (Jan 7, 2019)

Cooking pan 1930-40s military

View attachment 13973419


View attachment 13973421


View attachment 13973425


----------



## Banzai (Jan 7, 2019)

noo arrival actually


----------



## Banzai (Jan 7, 2019)

double posting sorry


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Proliant said:


> Russian today? Sure. Amphibia 710SE


Missing mine. It's been out for repair for over a month. Took the mail 4 weeks to deliver it. o|

It looks best on the mesh like yours, but I'm a fan of the double-stitch water resistant leather for comfort.


----------



## coralito (Jul 20, 2017)

Slava Big Zero:







;-)


----------



## PDAdict (May 21, 2017)

Baikal for today










Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today my Vostok Amphibia "Scuba Dude"


----------



## pyzik (Sep 14, 2016)

El Cheapo Vostok, just arrived.


Vostok by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Today the 2nd watch of the three "rescued" Amphibian CCCP subs;
(2nd picture the outside state in which I received this sub, if I well remember it was a none-runner)


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Содружество независних государств..
poljot 3133, made for 5 years of CIS. Year of 1996. still has even original leather strap 23 years old.. Excellent condition.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

And I did not reset chrono before taking pics..omg.. 

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok Solovki monastery


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Bitsa, today.



Steve.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

NOTSHARP said:


> Bitsa, today.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


I would put 19 likes if it is possible...

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

ale9191 said:


>


Nice dial... even nicer if repainted sterile.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

ale9191 said:


>


Wow! I've not seen that variation of the Buran dial


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Neptune


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

Keeping it old school today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

EndeavourDK said:


> Today the 2nd watch of the three "rescued" Amphibian CCCP subs;
> (2nd picture the outside state in which I received this sub, if I well remember it was a none-runner)


Amazing TLC treatment!


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

The coat of arms of St. Petersburg was approved 14 March 1730.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry guys, Seiko day:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Action shot that did not quite work out.


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

From soviet battleships to Austrian offices - my watch would have never guessed it, I guess.


----------



## medved001 (Jun 7, 2016)

After reoiling, ready to use


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

medved001 said:


> After reoiling, ready to use


Love this one! :-! :-!


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Today the third and last (for now) TLC CCCP subs. Again one of those "hard-to-see-exactly-what's-going-on-behind-the-crystal" when bought, see 2nd picture. The dial turned out to be fine. These days this dial appears more and more on eBay, some sellers selling more of them simultaneously in their listings, seemingly all in very good / mint condition (with a bright red star) ....... perhaps they found a box full of NOS or another casualty of the re-print / fake dials :-(


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Beautifull Poljot crown, 3133 movement, for this cloudy day









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

090/150.



Steve.


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

002 by DandD, sur Flickr


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry another Seiko day.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Small Mockba today









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)

3133


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

View attachment 13978957


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Getting darker at the lake...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1st Moscow Watch Factory Strela day


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Today something new. Just arrived..









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Same watch as yesterday ( 090/150 ), with a change of bezel.



Steve.


----------



## Biniali (Aug 17, 2017)

RRO









Enviado desde mi MIX mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

NOTSHARP said:


> Same watch as yesterday ( 090/150 ), with a change of bezel.


Looks cool too, but this shuriken bezel will rip through your best shirts and sweaters...


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

:-d :-d :-d :-d :-d :-d :-d :-d

Cleaning my drawer I found "Frankie", one of my first "mods" from a few years back ....... 420 housing, 2416 movement and a mix of Komandirskie / Amphibian parts. 

What was I thinking :-s

Anyway, it tells the time, the date and I still like the dial ;-)


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Fading and cracked Komandirskie


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

RedFroggy said:


> 1st Moscow Watch Factory Strela day
> 
> View attachment 13979273


Lovely watch! Here's mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My old rose gold plated Ural from the 1950s. Note the lack of seconds hand on this one - for the uninitiated, this is correct  I've always been a bit suspicious of the crown, but have recently seen another Ural from the same period with the same one, so who knows...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## medved001 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

24 hour doubleheader. BTW, using these weekly pill holders for watch parts is inexpensive and useful. All drug stores have them and when my spouse drags me into one now, I always looks for these and buy them all!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Herman & Natasha had a little "Flierger-Poljot"
A rather lovely result .... 



medved001 said:


>


----------



## medved001 (Jun 7, 2016)

RedFroggy said:


> Herman & Natasha had a little "Flierger-Poljot"
> A rather lovely result ....


who are all these people?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Export Civie Poljot Strela


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

NOS Sturmanskie. Hack movement.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Export Civie Poljot Strela
> 
> View attachment 13981073


Not exclusively civilian, with the correct caseback it is Czechoslovakian Air Forces issue...









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Today in National Horologic: a 1955 Moskva and a Zaria Lady Diver attempt to take on a charging Buran Sibir. They've cracked the crystal of the big beast, yet it keeps on coming.









One does not just _put on_ the Buran Sibir. One approaches with humility and respect and asks if it wishes to be worn.









Seriously, though, I find it a bit of a monstrosity.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

PanKorop said:


> Looks cool too, but this shuriken bezel will rip through your best shirts and sweaters...


 Then, I shall wear a different watch. :-d



Steve.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Moscow Time with Slava movement 2427


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

You are 100% Tovarich Geoff & thanks to point it out & attaching a photo


Geoff Adams said:


> Not exclusively civilian, with the correct caseback it is Czechoslovakian Air Forces issue...


BTW if anyone is looking for a new curator, I am here most days...


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

Geoff Adams said:


> Not exclusively civilian, with the correct caseback it is Czechoslovakian Air Forces issue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is so cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

You are 100% Tovarich Geoff & many thanks to point it out & attaching a photo,



Geoff Adams said:


> Not exclusively civilian, with the correct caseback it is Czechoslovakian Air Forces issue...


BTW, if anyone has one to spare & is looking for a new curator, I am here most days...


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Scubadude.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Felt a little Swiss-y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

zagato1750 said:


> Felt a little Swiss-y
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You meant Chees-y?
;-)


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Ouch!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

But.....yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Morning!


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

cuthbert said:


> Morning!


Nice, is it the stretch bracelet from technohas?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

You are 100% Tovarich Geoff & thanks to point it out & attaching a photo


Geoff Adams said:


> Not exclusively civilian, with the correct caseback it is Czechoslovakian Air Forces issue...


BTW if anyone is looking for a new curator, I am here most days...


----------



## Banzai (Jan 7, 2019)

still breaking this in


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Today, with this double-headed-eagle Komandirskie (92 housing, 2416 movement), I like to commemorate Russia and the Russian people. Despite all the anti-Russia propaganda here in the EU, there are a lot of people who like to be just friends with Russia ....


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Working on sunday, and I do not like that..but I like this one thing on my hand..









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

420, Field



Steve.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> Nice, is it the stretch bracelet from technohas?


It is a NOS from the 90s Poljot bracelet Technochas used to sell, I think they are out of stock now.

I think these watches don't look right on leather (and the quality of those Komandirskie strap is appalling IMO), the problem is that I just ordered one of the bracelets with these four watches so everytime I want to wear another one I need to disinstall it and reinstall it, with the result I already lost a pair of lugs. This bracelet is goodm for me for as it has a slide clasp and I have a small wrist. I ordered five more from Technochas, hopefully they wil come soon.


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Ah, I see. The design of the stretch seems quite similar so I thought it was that. I was checking their website the other day and I didn't see this bracelet of yours unfortunately, I'd probably order one if I did. I think I might scout ebay for some fitting bracelet.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa Multi Year Calendar. Made in USSR


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> Ah, I see. The design of the stretch seems quite similar so I thought it was that. I was checking their website the other day and I didn't see this bracelet of yours unfortunately, I'd probably order one if I did. I think I might scout ebay for some fitting bracelet.


IMO the most serious drawback of these watches is that it's difficult to find a comfortable bracelet. They don't even had proper rubber bands.

However today it's vintage Casio day.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)

Beautiful day


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Wearing for the first time this beautiful classic east-german Ruhla for my first visit of the classic beautiful east-german city of Gorlitz :-d


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

This always feels as it if should be worn only in darkened rooms, at night...and yet being outside is about the only thing that allows me to read the ghosted lume numerals.


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Okeah yesterday and today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

I need to get an Electronika...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

24h said:


> I need to get an Electronika...
> 
> View attachment 13985383


Or one of these. F91Ws are sooo overrated!


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Or one of these. F91Ws are sooo overrated!


It's basically the same. :-d
What are the differences?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

24h said:


> It's basically the same. :-d
> What are the differences?


This is the F-84W, the last of the vintage Casios from the 80s still in production for the vintage market. Unlike the 91, it's a real design from the 80s (see "lithium", at that time they advertised the lithium battery as it was a big game changer in the quartz world), this model has entered production in 1986, but this octagonal case shape was introduced in 1981 by the F85:










If you look carefully, the Electronika 54 and 55 cases (53 has a different design) in clearly influenced by THIS octagonal design, not by other Casio models.









Side by side the Electronika and the F-84W almost look and feel the same watch, one with a plastic and the other with a metal case, besides the shape they are both 33 mm therefore slightly smaller than the F91W.

Oh yes, besides that the 84 has a better finish, a better strap and mine loses 1 second every 4 months. Most accurate watch ever!


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Today is a vintage Luch.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Volmax aviator, 31681 movement. Nice watch and movement. Such a shame for 3133, 31679, 31682 and rest of them, that nobody is buying maschines and still produce them...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Today ......... you guessed it; another CCCP sub. NOS in near mint condition .... so, I've to "watch" my step today :-d


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

150, to start the week.



Steve.


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

SEKONDA for me today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## st.petersbourg (Jan 15, 2019)

this raketa slept in a draw for at least 25 years


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

005 by DandD, sur Flickr


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Komandirskie 3133 on the original Boctok strap!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Always loved that watch!

I have a more prosaic ED1963.


----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

This one arrived just before the weekend. Gave it a good cleaning and a new strap and wore it for the first time today.
Can't believe it took me almost 5 years of collecting Russian watches before finally adding the iconic "tank" to my collection.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Long time I didn't post anything here... *Буран Сигнал*


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

hmmm...what to wear tomorrow?









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

stevarad said:


> hmmm...what to wear tomorrow?


The center one


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

stevarad said:


> hmmm...what to wear tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Third row, first column! :-! :-!


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Always loved that watch!
> 
> I have a more prosaic ED1963.


How I wish this one came with silver indices, 38mm, and maybe reverse panda.
Great looking watch either way!


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

stevarad said:


> hmmm...what to wear tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the chronograph.?.?.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

zagato1750 said:


> Maybe the chronograph.?.?.?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


))))))) omg...I am laughing so loud right now

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Just arrived today!


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

stevarad said:


> ))))))) omg...I am laughing so loud right now
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


Jokes aside.....that's a very impressive collection..congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Jasper dial Raketa.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

RobNJ said:


> Jasper dial Raketa.
> 
> View attachment 13987683


so beautifull..more photo?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Evening change to the Strela for the anniversary of the first space walk. Couldn't wear it earlier due to it being incompatible with my cycle commute in the rain:


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Just arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 13987603


Err... woohoo!


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Today, 18th of March, anniversary of the first spacewalk. Baikonur.


----------



## getonbored (Mar 18, 2019)

I don't own a Russian watch yet, but I'm hoping to own this one! I found a post selling a Raketa Big Zero, and the hands, case, and crystal look original. The crown looks like it peeks out just a littleeee further than the references I use on the Watches of the USSR site, and the dial looks printed to me instead of applied. Thoughts?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Starting the week with my Rateka 24h 2623.H/ 4671374


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Molnija Kirovskie with new strap from comrade Misrob.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Orange crush to start the week....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

stevarad said:


> so beautifull..more photo?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


This shows the dial colors better.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

getonbored said:


> I don't own a Russian watch yet, but I'm hoping to own this one! I found a post selling a Raketa Big Zero, and the hands, case, and crystal look original. The crown looks like it peeks out just a littleeee further than the references I use on the Watches of the USSR site, and the dial looks printed to me instead of applied. Thoughts?
> View attachment 13987793
> 
> View attachment 13987797


I missed where you asked for thoughts earlier. You should start a new thread or something because most people just breeze through and look at the pictures on the WRUW thread. I think you are right about the dial, the numbers appear to be "bleeding". I would avoid it until confirmed original by someone more knowledgeable than me.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

...this one...gold, silver, blue combo.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

One could start to think that I like the CCCP sub dials :roll:

Here a Green Komandirkie CCCP sub issued on the Italian market begin '90s. They came with a very nice high quality (vegetable tanned) leather strap. On one side of the strap, on the inside, Boctok is stamped. On the other end CCCP. This watch came with the original leather strap in very good condition; just like the watch, hardly worn. The seller bought it on an Italian flee market from an ex.Soviet soldier. How the soldier came in possession of an Italian issue will stay a mystery, but I'm very happy with the watch as a whole


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

My Wavy 120, this morning.



Steve.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

We're allowed the occasional non-Russian, yes? A deeply faded, de-coated (the bezel was originally black PVD, you can still see some at the seam), mold-stained, moisture-magnet -- but fully functional and, I believe, correct -- 1976 Citizen 8110.

The minute register on this rotates smoothly, so it is always strange to shift to a 3133 where it clicks over every 60 seconds.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

RobNJ said:


> We're allowed the occasional non-Russian, yes? A deeply faded, de-coated (the bezel was originally black PVD, you can still see some at the seam), mold-stained, moisture-magnet -- but fully functional and, I believe, correct -- 1976 Citizen 8110.
> 
> The minute register on this rotates smoothly, so it is always strange to shift to a 3133 where it clicks over every 60 seconds.


Amazing reminder in the windows at 3!
Not only you know you got a date, but the sketch to the left reminds you it's with a woman!


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

PanKorop said:


> Amazing reminder in the windows at 3!
> Not only you know you got a date, but the sketch to the left reminds you it's with a woman!


I'll admit that it took me a minute.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

PanKorop said:


> Amazing reminder in the windows at 3!
> Not only you know you got a date, but the sketch to the left reminds you it's with a woman!


It's not a woman... A guy's moustache...;-)


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Scuba-shark today..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Esteemed Tovarichi, I confess today wear imperialist "Hawkinge", type class enemy RAF watch MK II :-(


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Today.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

RedFroggy said:


> Esteemed Tovarichi, I confess today wear imperialist "Hawkinge", type class enemy RAF watch MK II :-(
> 
> View attachment 13990787


That's a beautiful watch...may I ask what it is?


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Deleted as duplicate, sorry!


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Old ministry 2414a


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

150 pressure headed octopus. :-d



Steve.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Prim morning.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Today also blue gold combination...Poljot basilika alarm. 2612 alarm.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Buran


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

elsoldemayo said:


> Buran
> 
> View attachment 13991833


excellent..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

020 by DandD, sur Flickr


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

dropmyload said:


> That's a beautiful watch...may I ask what it is?


Thanks. 
The model is called "Hawkinge", an Hommage" to the 50' RAF Mk II pilot watch.
https://wornandwound.com/time-spec-the-mark-11/

It is made by a US based micro-brand www.mkiiwatches.com/


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Itching to mod this one....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpmurray (Mar 15, 2017)

New 3017.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Today is so!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Today it is all about classic...Vivaldi on the air and this one on th wrist...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Green ministry 2414a


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

100, to try and cheer-up a dreich morning. :-(





Steve.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

ale9191 said:


> (pic)


Can anyone translate the arabic lettering - could be in farsi or tadjik, or what do I know?


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

bpmurray said:


> New 3017.
> 
> View attachment 13992253


Flawless! What a piece - congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Got it yesterday.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Raketa Glastnost.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)

New Luch at the Tallinn Teletorn TV tower, which has a fantastic fine restaurant and great views at 170 metres (558 feet), the whole tower is 314 metres (1030 feet) tall.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Pentona said:


> New Luch at the Tallinn Teletorn TV tower, which has a fantastic fine restaurant and great views at 170 metres (558 feet), the whole tower is 314 metres (1030 feet) tall.


Nice model, that. The factory forgot to tell the dimensions. Would you be kind enough to measure them, if you lay your hands on some calipers? Diameter, lug to lug, strap width?


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)

PanKorop said:


> Nice model, that. The factory forgot to tell the dimensions. Would you be kind enough to measure them, if you lay your hands on some calipers? Diameter, lug to lug, strap width?


No caliper around, but the specifications say diameter 41 mm, lug to lug 49 mm, strap width 20 mm. That silicone strap is from a new quartz Luch.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

An ancient Raketa 333210B to show here today;-)









Square case, 4 o'clock crown, swing lugs - a bit unconventional design from Petrodvorets. The 2609 engine is highly accurate though - I do not own a timegrapher, but having worn this watch for nearly 1 week I only need to wind the mainspring daily with no necessity to adjust the time|>

Shahrinb-)

отправил с моей нокии 3310 используя тапиртальк


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr.Ludwig said:


> Got it yesterday.


Congratulations!

(I'm getting a keen sense of anticipation now)


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

I really, really like basilika cases....really. Today Buran alarm in basilika case rose gold. Poljot 2612 movement. Which I really like.
..really like basilika...did I mention that? If I did not, I like it...basilika...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

670, Today (and already changed the bezel :-d)



Steve.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

NOTSHARP said:


> 670, Today (and already changed the bezel :-d)
> 
> 
> 
> Steev.


Every day something magnificient and interesting. When do You manage to do all of that, to find time?
btw, I really think that You, and few other skillfull members on f10 are pure artist, not just skilled in modding.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

stevarad said:


> Every day something magnificient and interesting. When do You manage to do all of that, to find time?
> btw, I really think that You, and few other skillfull members on f10 are pure artist, not just skilled in modding.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


 Thank you for your kind comments, but you give me far too much praise. :-d

Time wise, I am retired, so free time in abundance :-!. That said, the actual work involved does not take a long time, per se. Lume, paint, etc., has to be given time to dry, but waiting isn't working time ;-).

I do wish that I had started doing this many years ago.If memory serves, I only began doing this a year, or so, ago. I have left it very late in life, IMO. My eyesight is not the best, I'm afraid.

I would encourage anyone with an interest, to give it a go. Buy some old watches, and practice. Just occasionally, the stars align, and things work out.

Steve.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Pobeda from 80s


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Yeeaah, Columbus, one of my favorites...I will post mine later also..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Small but perfectly formed!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

elsoldemayo said:


> Small but perfectly formed!
> 
> View attachment 13997491


 Those lugs. |>

Steve.


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

Italian Raketa ?

003 by DandD, sur Flickr


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Keep rocking this elektronika. The stretch bracelet is actually quite comfortable.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

1967









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Ruhla pseudo diver... but with a screw down crown !


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Found a nice color-matching strap for the WUS Slava:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

First outing for my newly acquired Vostok Compressor b28









(Many thanks to the seller )


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

1967 tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Equinox. One time of the year when this bezel justifies its precision


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

420, today.



Steve.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

when we consider price, value, esthetic ratio...who can beat this one?









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Today is a bright and positive Amphibian.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

just one more shot..









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

sideways2 said:


> Great look!! I read you got the bezel from Favinov&#8230; where did the strap come from??


Sorry I somehow missed your question. This is just a cheap $5 strap I bought from Aliexpress. I thought it would be the usual stiff plasticy thing but I actually really like it, it's very comfortable:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sof...684.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.321f4c4d6Tggx0


----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)

Raketa big zero!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Yesterday I changed a 150 to a 710, and a 110 to a 100. Taking a Vostok break today with something else:















Interestingly, it turns out there are some older LT models with Russian movements. On the lookout for any of those now.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

vintorez said:


> Sorry I somehow missed your question. This is just a cheap $5 strap I bought from Aliexpress. I thought it would be the usual stiff plasticy thing but I actually really like it, it's very comfortable:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sof...684.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.321f4c4d6Tggx0
> 
> View attachment 14000159


Love that dial....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

710 today.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Krásné hodinky a chutné pivo : bezva, i když jsou 2 kozy lepší ... 
užívej si !!



Mr.Ludwig said:


> 710 today.


Here is mine today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 14000755


Yet another fantastic looking dial from Vostok!

My watch journey has taken me many places over the past 30 years or so, from Oris and Omega to Rolex and Panerai, with Eterna, Hamilton, Junghans, Bell & Ross, Heuer and Seiko mixed into the fold. But regardless of the pros and cons of these other offerings, I'm always drawn to my Vostoks. Their value proposition is impossible to to beat. And many designs maintain a cool vintage vibe, which is also a preference of mine. I think I'll start a thread about this very topic... so your likely to see a copy and paste of this post 

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi everyone! My name's Joe, I'm new to the forum! I've been interested in the former Soviet Union for near on 10 years, having studied Russian at uni and lived there for several years. However it's only recently with the passing of my great uncle and coming into possession of his Slava watch that he purchased when travelling in the USSR for work in the 1980s that I've become interested in watches from this era! The variety of designs and the connection to the everyday culture of that time I find utterly fascinating! After wearing the Slava for several years I've now started to grow my own collection of Soviet watches and can't wait to learn more about them on this forum!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

yekaterinburg said:


> Hi everyone! My name's Joe, I'm new to the forum! I've been interested in the former Soviet Union for near on 10 years, having studied Russian at uni and lived there for several years. However it's only recently with the passing of my great uncle and coming into possession of his Slava watch that he purchased when travelling in the USSR for work in the 1980s that I've become interested in watches from this era! The variety of designs and the connection to the everyday culture of that time I find utterly fascinating! After wearing the Slava for several years I've now started to grow my own collection of Soviet watches and can't wait to learn more about them on this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome! 
Where did you live "there"? Yekaterinburg, by any educated guess?


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

PanKorop said:


> Welcome!
> Where did you live "there"? Yekaterinburg, by any educated guess?


Thanks PanKorop! Haha excellent guess! Yep, spent just under 2 years in Yekaterinburg, which was great fun! Just wish I'd discovered this hobby (and a few other Soviet themed ones) a bit earlier so I could have taken advantage of my location a bit more !


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Welkom Joe !
BTW ... gorgeous watch you have on your wrist !


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

JonS1967 said:


> Yet another fantastic looking dial from Vostok!
> 
> My watch journey has taken me many places over the past 30 years or so, from Oris and Omega to Rolex and Panerai, with Eterna, Hamilton, Junghans, Bell & Ross, Heuer and Seiko mixed into the fold. But regardless of the pros and cons of these other offerings, I'm always drawn to my Vostoks. Their value proposition is impossible to to beat. And many designs maintain a cool vintage vibe, which is also a preference of mine. I think I'll start a thread about this very topic... so your likely to see a copy and paste of this post
> 
> ...


 Jon, that is a very nice dial. |>

So nice, in fact, that I could almost forgive the date window. :-d Do you know the dial number, by any chance?

Steve.


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> Welkom Joe !
> BTW ... gorgeous watch you have on your wrist !


Thanks !!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

NOTSHARP said:


> Jon, that is a very nice dial. |>
> 
> So nice, in fact, that I could almost forgive the date window. :-d Do you know the dial number, by any chance?
> Steve.


Agreed! I also prefer no date, but this dial pulls it off nicely. I'm not sure what dial number this is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

NOTSHARP said:


> Do you know the dial number, by any chance?


Do you mean the spare dial reference number, or the day it shows*?

(*) i.e. 3-СР(еда) = Wednesday - 3rd day of the week.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Soviet Komandirskie...b-)


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

yekaterinburg said:


> Hi everyone! My name's Joe, I'm new to the forum! I've been interested in the former Soviet Union for near on 10 years, having studied Russian at uni and lived there for several years. However it's only recently with the passing of my great uncle and coming into possession of his Slava watch that he purchased when travelling in the USSR for work in the 1980s that I've become interested in watches from this era! The variety of designs and the connection to the everyday culture of that time I find utterly fascinating! After wearing the Slava for several years I've now started to grow my own collection of Soviet watches and can't wait to learn more about them on this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

The Steve!


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Morning in black and white.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

PanKorop said:


> Do you mean the spare dial reference number, or the day it shows*?
> 
> (*) i.e. 3-СР(еда) = Wednesday - 3rd day of the week.


 It is the dial reference number that I am after. 

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

350, to start the day.



Steve.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Still wearing this one since Friday night:


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Neptune..with original bracelet, which is ok - my hairs on wrist are safe...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

NOTSHARP said:


> It is the dial reference number that I am after.
> Steve.


This is in stock on meranom in the Amphibian Classic 090 section, although it has a white date 090679M:
The black date is out of stock of course. Wonder how some gold favinov hands would look on it, maybe a black/gold bezel. May have found my next mod project...


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

JonS1967 said:


> Yet another fantastic looking dial from Vostok!
> 
> My watch journey has taken me many places over the past 30 years or so, from Oris and Omega to Rolex and Panerai, with Eterna, Hamilton, Junghans, Bell & Ross, Heuer and Seiko mixed into the fold. But regardless of the pros and cons of these other offerings, I'm always drawn to my Vostoks. Their value proposition is impossible to to beat. And many designs maintain a cool vintage vibe, which is also a preference of mine. I think I'll start a thread about this very topic... so your likely to see a copy and paste of this post
> 
> ...


I am so tempted to buy this one...Can You please post some more photos? if it is on your wrist..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

well, wrong quote....sorry..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 14000755


I am so tempted to buy this one...Can You please post some more photos? if it is still on your wrist..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Good morning.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Have a nice Sunday!
















View attachment 14003655


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

fargelios said:


> Have a nice Sunday!
> View attachment 14003649
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Luch 4 lunch.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

Fresh off the work bench


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

Amphoxa...(Vostoxa), or Voxa?


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

Anybody else like this number font?........i love it


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

Anybody else like this number font?........i love it


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

SEKONDA


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone for lemonade?

Poljot 3133









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

View attachment 14005451


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Back to 1967 after longer break.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

420 RR, with blued hand set.



Steve.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Komandirskie


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

ale9191 said:


>


Wow, what watch is this?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

dropmyload said:


> Wow, what watch is this?


Slava Big Zero, unusual.


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

Today at the morning








Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Blue Scuba Dude in 420


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Barefoot in the kitchen with a Kopernik on.


----------



## TimeEgg (Nov 9, 2015)

Bought this recently. It's my first Russian watch, but I have seen other, newer Vostoks in person before. I fancy a few more...

When it arrived it looked better in person than in the pictures. It also had some horrible bracelet that didn't fit me anyway, so now it's got this, which sort of goes with the dial. Close as I can get really.

I really like this dial, it's so 70s. It looks like there are marks on it in this picture, but it's pretty clean, it's the shadows from a few scratches on the rim of the crystal projecting themselves like shadow puppets.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

lt's been awhile since this one had wrist time.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Mount Teneriffe, Teneriffe Falls.


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

An ancient sector-dialed Vostok 2409 today









Shahrinb-)

отправил с моей нокии 3310 используя тапиртальк


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Arizone said:


> Mount Teneriffe, Teneriffe Falls.


such a beautiful place for wearing watch ) nice pics..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot international alarm. 2612 movement. Very nice watch, beautiful dark blue leatner strap, with steel clasp and PI logo..









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

ale9191 said:


>


Best looking Vostok cadet/junior I've seen so far 
What is the correct name for these models?


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

420.



Steve.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

I couldn't get the original









So-see how frustration works?-I settled for the me-too product, when found on sale.









First time I purchase a "homage", but justify it as they all do: saying it ain't too bad for a "clown" ;-)


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

My new Luch meeting one of its cousins


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

vintorez said:


> My new Luch meeting one of its cousins
> 
> View attachment 14008917


I am laughing like crazy mаn.. )))

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

54.


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

This old beauty today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm traveling again tomorrow, and may need something just a tad more reliable and robust than a 60-year old watch. So today's your day, big guy.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

The impressive 090 case from Vostok. Mod.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Sorry. Duplicated... grrr..


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Navy Komandirskie
View attachment 14010463


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Today is one of the most beloved Amphibians!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

K 35. Love it. The watch for the Man.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

670, to start my day.



Steve.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Just to start ))))) 

Because later, of course, it would be something else..Silly watch lovers ))

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Very old Komandirskie

View attachment 14011329


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Tying different straps on the 'Dirskie today.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

From box to wrist. Thanks Paul.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

My 710557 has been out for warranty repair since Feb 8. The only silver lining is that my Seiko Kinetic is no longer screaming for a charge.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....










Billy super duper


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Baikal in (proper) cold light...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Okeah ....


----------



## Abuyan (Aug 16, 2016)

RedFroggy said:


> Poljot Okeah ....
> 
> View attachment 14012763


Love that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

heimdalg said:


> View attachment 14012869


Possibly the best looking Slava ever.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Chascomm said:


> Possibly the best looking Slava ever.


Yet a rare case of mechanical ticker influenced by the design of LCD watches !


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

PanKorop said:


> Yet a rare case of mechanical ticker influenced by the design of LCD watches !


Seems to be the case for the square Poljot alarms :-d (not my photo)


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

A bit blurry...


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

420.



Steve.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Italian pryngeps, with poljot 3133 movement..poormen's breitling chronomat









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

Photo not today, but today with similar

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Case switch for this antimagnetic SE


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

double post


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Ready to support SKA against CSKA as the KHL Western Conference playoff final starts today. Wearing the watch and polo I bought in Saint Petersburg when I went to see them play live.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Alpha Radiomir today


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

My brand new, 30 years old, textured CCCP sub ...... according to the seller it needed a new battery ..... so, that's what I did and it runs fantastic :-!


----------



## Avidfan (Jun 28, 2016)

EndeavourDK said:


> according to the seller it needed a new battery ..... so, that's what I did and it runs fantastic :-!


What type did you use? :-d


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

joecool said:


> Alpha Radiomir today
> View attachment 14014685
> View attachment 14014687


Do You have good experience with this watch? Looks fantastic..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Avidfan said:


> What type did you use? :-d


It took 2x Triple A's and a bench-hammer ..... easy peasy, 2 minute job :-d


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Even America's founders are looking at this one and its military counterpart.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Avidfan said:


> What type did you use? :-d


In principle, a soviet-made Батарея МС 140М-500 (7 elements).


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Came in yesterday, wearing it today!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Mdl 1190 820


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

stevarad said:


> Do You have good experience with this watch? Looks fantastic..
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


The watch case itself and movement are all good,the "sapphire" crystal and caseback all good
The wire lug attachment....mmm....lets just say self tapping screw for a fixing method aint a good idea(but for myself I haven't yet had the misfortune to have to change a strap)as I quite like the one supplied.
Other possible downside for lefties like myself is the onion crown is a bit sticky outy and may annoy some folks.
White dial and silver hands are not ideal for legibility at a glance for older eyes.
But on the plus side, sandwich dial ,ST 19 movement and display back for £150 delivered a couple of years ago....... meh... I ain't complaining


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Haven't worn a Ray for quite some time, time to change that :-!









And I just love how this little battler rises up for the occasion


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

Today sporting a pretty export version Poljot with a 17-jewel 2609 calibre powering it









Nice silver sunburst dial, with a greenish "lume" dotting the outside of the hour indices, as well as the minute and hour hands.

The minute and hour hands look like they're made of metal, and the black colour does not look like its painted on (I would expect some flaking by now), and I'm not sure if the "bluing" process using heat results in a black colour rather than..blue!:-d. I'd say it looks more like its lacquered on, like my Nakaya Piccolo fountain pen below, having urushi lacquer hand-painted layer by layer over the course of several weeks or months, although I doubt it's done in the same manner as the Japanese do with their lacquer ware (which will result in a very expensive watch!)









This is my first Russian watch procured from the USA, from a certain gentleman based in Raleigh, North Carolina who seems to know his Russian watches VERY well ;-); and the third one from outside the ex-Iron Curtain states (the other two both from the UK). All my other Russian watches came from Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, Moldova, Uzbekistan, Bulgaria and Poland.

Shahrin b-)

отправил с моей нокии 3310 используя тапиртальк


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

shahrincamille said:


> Today sporting a pretty export version Poljot with a 17-jewel 2609 calibre powering it
> 
> View attachment 14016565
> 
> ...


Very nice watch! I almost bought that exact one


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

komandirskie k92 automatic...cheap and reliable.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

shahrincamille said:


> Today sporting a pretty export version Poljot with a 17-jewel 2609 calibre powering it
> (...)
> 
> отправил с моей нокии 3310 используя тапиртальк


тапир :









тальк :









Did Gurgle-translate get creative?

PS: nice watch, too ;-)


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok from 80s


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

It's time for my Luch!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

090/150



Steve.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

Today I'm wearing this 3AKA3 MO CCCP Tankist only briefly. It is in absolute mint condition and since I like to sell it, I like to keep it that way. It's from the same seller as my yesterdays blue sub; it also needed a new battery


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

PanKorop said:


> I couldn't get the original.
> So-see how frustration works?-I settled for the me-too product, when found on sale.
> First time I purchase a "homage", but justify it as they all do: saying it ain't too bad for a "clown" ;-)


Blah, man.
It goes the usual way, So ok you despaired on finding the original GAZ GL-1, settled for another one. And the day your ordered it - bingo : friend Fergfour (thanks!) tips you on the appearance of the real thing, at a deal you can't refuse. Oh, well.

Not easy to snap-shoot, this thing: I caught the blue of the heat treated hand (not mine, that of the watch, ya dork!), but lost the very dark, chocolate brown of the dial...









All pondered, the pair is convenient too - full instrumentation. Mr Tacho on the left wrist allows me to read the hour, while Herr Speedo on the right tells the minute 









Note I had to change both straps. The original cream one on the young Hans made it kind of... precious, while on the Luch stock, if the required "rallye holes" brown, the workmanship made it look so 1990's post-Soviet depression you'd toss it a quarter! Now it's appropriately sitting on "Russia leather" (aka Juchten, юфть), and you really can't tell which watch is cheaper, which is dressier.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

EndeavourDK said:


> Today I'm wearing this 3AKA3 MO CCCP Tankist only briefly. It is in absolute mint condition and since I like to sell it, I like to keep it that way. It's from the same seller as my yesterdays blue sub; this one also needed a new battery


Cool! Lets see how I like the green dial version that I'm waiting for in the mail 
Not sure what strap I will put it on when I repair it.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

PanKorop said:


> Blah, man.
> It goes the usual way, So ok you despaired on finding the original GAZ GL-1, settled for another one. And the day your ordered it - bingo : friend Fergfour (thanks!) tips you on the appearance of the real thing, at a deal you can't refuse. Oh, well.
> 
> Not easy to snap-shoot, this thing: I caught the blue of the heat treated hand (not mine, that of the watch, ya dork!), but lost the very dark, chocolate brown of the dial...


Looks good! I have slight regrets but in the end I knew you'd enjoy it more


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

PanKorop said:


> bingo : friend Fergfour (thanks!) tips you on the appearance of the real thing, at a deal you can't refuse. Oh, well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your gorgeous acquisition !


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Looks good! I have slight regrets but in the end I knew you'd enjoy it more


Thanks! Now maybe you're on the bandwagon for our GAZ-13 "Chaika" ? It's progressing...


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

NVCH


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Today is Green Day!


----------



## coralito (Jul 20, 2017)

300m







;-)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....










Billy super duper


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Out for a bite to eat an a couple o drinks with the better half.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

joecool said:


> Out for a bite to eat an a couple o drinks with the better half.


Wow... congrats! She looks gorgeous. Nice name, too - Strela.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

PanKorop said:


> Wow... congrats! She looks gorgeous. Nice name, too - Strela.


Meh.....,Strela is nice,but not a patch on the stunner at the other side o the table


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Just returned this morning from service in Germany 
In case you don't already know this, Poljot24 (Julian) is the best you can ask for!
Very pleasant to chat with and the level of service is far greater than most other companies you will deal with. He even included another strap that I did not send with the watch.

Sorry for the crystal reflections and that I'm not wearing the watch in the "WRUW" thread :-d


----------



## Utva_56 (Apr 17, 2018)

"Thanks! Now maybe you're on the bandwagon for our GAZ-13 "Chaika" ? It's progressing..."
You will need this as well.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

PanKorop said:


> Thanks! Now maybe you're on the bandwagon for our GAZ-13 "Chaika" ? It's progressing...


If it's a 1-hander we'll have to wait and see. I already paid for 2 other Russian projects, and I'm "on the list" a 3rd. Not to mention a special build request from the helpful folks at Lum-Tec. Probably need to reign things in for a little while.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> If it's a 1-hander we'll have to wait and see. I already paid for 2 other Russian projects, and I'm "on the list" a 3rd. Not to mention a special build request from the helpful folks at Lum-Tec. Probably need to reign things in for a little while.


Currently waiting for price quotes from factory on two designs: one and two hands. Then, I suppose we'll choose which by putting it up to votes here.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Spitting rain here, this morning, so I will use an old picture, showing the correct time, and raindrops on the crystal. :-d:-d



Steve.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

blue beast today...such a mighty an unique appearance. Vostok at his best..









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Trying it out on strap.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Dunno about diving but NVCh-30 has just been for a run


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Met my newest granddaughter (aprox 22 hours old at the time of writing ) - Ava - for the first time today. Decided to wear my beautiful vintage Okeah (1986) for the occasion  ...









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Geoff Adams said:


> Met my newest granddaughter (aprox 22 hours old at the time of writing ) - Ava - for the first time today. Decided to wear my beautiful vintage Okeah (1986) for the occasion  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations!!!!! (girls are best!)

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Bienvenue in the World Ava, you are already making it a better place !!



Geoff Adams said:


> Met my newest granddaughter (aprox 22 hours old at the time of writing ) - Ava - for the first time today. Decided to wear my beautiful vintage Okeah (1986) for the occasion  ...


Before you know it Geoff, she'll "borrow" your Okeah & one of your Flying jacket and will be the coolest kid on the block


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Just about girls and watches...this is one of my three daughters, wearing old ussr woman's mechanical Slava..and eating cookies. Just as usual..









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Geoff Adams said:


> Met my newest granddaughter (aprox 22 hours old at the time of writing ) - Ava - for the first time today. Decided to wear my beautiful vintage Okeah (1986) for the occasion  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An embarrassment of riches......and the watch is nice as well


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> Dunno about diving but NVCh-30 has just been for a run
> 
> View attachment 14020283
> 
> ...


That's interesting. Did you modify those lugs yourself? That's a swing lug model isn't it?


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Geoff Adams said:


> Met my newest granddaughter (aprox 22 hours old at the time of writing ) - Ava - for the first time today. Decided to wear my beautiful vintage Okeah (1986) for the occasion  ...


Congrats, grandpa!

PS: I envy you bad time.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

I have escaped Calgary and have settled in to Ixtapa Mexico with my Scuba Dude. Cheers to all WUS members


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fantastic news mate.
Many congrats.
Now then , what, which, watch, Vostok perhaps .... a nice little one for the little one


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you very much for your very kind words and wishes gentlemen, hugely appreciated! On the subject of which watches for which kids, I have 4 grandkids. I have already designated a Vostok diver to the eldest lad, I'm thinking another to the youngest lad while the girls can have maybe my Zveda and Druzhba - when they're all older - we'll see 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice Luch 2209 from USSR


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Mum's 60th dinner. Chaika & Raketa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

At the community park earlier today with the wife and kids. 70 degrees and sunny is not a bad way to finish March in northern New Jersey!


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

420, to kick off this nice Sunday morning.



Steve.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Zany4 said:


> At the community park earlier today with the wife and kids. 70 degrees and sunny is not a bad way to finish March in northern New Jersey!


Southern NY says Hello and we are enjoying the Spring as well!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

vostok 150 mod..









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Raketa Atom to end the month


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Dress watch with trackpants. :^)


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Malvasja :-D


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Chistopol Chaika with a definite replacement crown. Bright side: I can actually turn it with my stubby fingers.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Guys, is it just me or does the 470 look incredibly good without a bezel?!

Currently the bezel is "baking" for a nice tan in the oven... might even stay there! 

I mean, apart from crystal protection, it doesn't do much, no?

Also, it wears even more like a thin dresswatch


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Almost a year after I seized the clutch, I managed to "repair" this old Poljot. Note to self, do not over wind the watch, stem is probably not original.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy sunday









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## frenchtreasure (Mar 26, 2017)

Sector dial.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot aviator navigator, with vostok 2416 movement. Well, I know that they wanted to put compass in the center of dial, but it looks more like NATO insignia ))) Still, beautiful russian product









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## EndeavourDK (Dec 8, 2018)

To All with your phenomenal watches;

Please note that a new April 2019 WRUR-thread has been opened: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wruw-april-2019-2019-a-4924911.html

And I'm not joking :-d :-d :-d

Kind regards ;-)


----------

